# 2014 helix price vs. 2014 moots cr price



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I am hoping I can get some positive feedback and not get critiqued by this question. I know everyone here loves their lynkskey's, but, I am still going to ask. 
I can get the helix frameset with everything I want for about $1100 less than the moot cr with same specs..

This will be my first ti frame. But, my question is ; is the moots $1100 better than the Helix?

Based on my research I would say no, but, maybe I missed something that someone can help me with.


----------



## DHerz (Apr 27, 2014)

I've looked at this question myself. What are the real differences between the Moots and the Lynskey? 

1. The Moots has a beautiful matte finish, but would show fingerprints and scratches easily. Lynskey has a variety of beautiful natural finishes. 

2. The Moots has some options that can be added that Lynskey doesn't have - pump peg, add'l bosses, head tube options, bottom bracket options, etc. 

3. Moots makes a big deal about their handling and welding processes, but I'm not sure these items result in a higher quality build. Moots uses a two pass welding process including a fusion only root pass followed by a TIG cap, both with Argon shielding gas. I believe Lynskey uses a single pass TIG with argon. 

4. Moots handles the tubes and frame only with gloves during the welding processes to prevent skin oils from contaminating the weld, but is that really an issue?

5. Both groups have frame geometries and tube selections for different types of riders and riding styles, but if anything, Lynskey has more options. 

On balance, I personally haven't been able to justify the additional cost for the Moots. At some point you're just paying for the cache of the name, right? Then it's an argument about whether Moots actually has more cache. It seems to me that Lynskey's value proposition offers more bang for your titanium frame buck.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

Tough Question. I don't think I ever seen a complaints from a Moot owner. I've been looking quite a bit the last couple of months as I've wanted a Ti bike. Having said that, I just purchased a R255. With upgrades (Bright brush finish, CK Head Set, Enve fork) it came under $3,800. Looking at adrenalinebikes with same upgrades plus Moot Ti seat post (Lynskey comes with Ti standard) you are looking at 5400ish (if I added correctly). that is a big difference. 

Having said that is it possible to ride both? Isn't the Helix pretty stiff? not a traditional riding Ti bike? If you are going to have this bike 10 or 15 years, I'd think that the difference in feel could be worth that much to someone. Can you ride both or either?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

My wife just got a Lynskey R350 that she likes quite a bit. It sure wasn't cheap. It's got stuff that I don't like such as a BB30 and an integrated headset. But I guess that's progress. The seat stays are helix, but the rest isn't. Frankly, I find the helix thing kind of ugly. I kind of like the traditional looking Moots bikes, but I can't understand why they cost so much. And I definitely don't like the dull finish they have. The extra $300 for the Lynskey finish upgrade is worth it. Lynskey has been building titanium bikes for a long time (I've been riding one of them for 15 years), I seriously doubt there's any quality difference between his and Moots, aside from ascetics.


----------



## Scar (Sep 13, 2014)

Before I bought my first Lynskey I had been looking at information on Moots, Seven and Lynskey. I discounted the Moots simply because of the finish, which I didn’t like then or now. I liked the Seven titanium but loved the tube shaping on the Lynskeys as I do the shaped tubes on my older David Lynskey- designed Litespeed Tuscany. For me, it just sets them apart from the Ti bikes with mostly round tubes. Personal preference.

As for the build quality between these bikes, I don’t think any of them can claim any superiority over the others. Moots and Sevens are not popular in my area but I have examined them and talked with their owners when we travel to cycling events. All are well done frames. I was also impressed by the workmanship on the only two Van Nicholas frames I have had a chance to examine.

Tastes differ from person to person and that is a good thing. Otherwise we would all ride the same bike, drive the same car and wear the same clothes. As far as the Helix goes, I think it is the best looking titanium bike made and I love mine. I built it up with an Enve fork and Campy Chorus 11-speed. It is my all-time favorite bike. Your opinion may differ.

Moots seems to have a bit of snob appeal, sort of like a BMW compared to a Lexus. Both are very popular in my area, and both are great cars, but without doubt the BMW generates more snob appeal among its owners. 

The original question was “But, my question is; is the Moots $1100 better than the Helix?” Not in my opinion. And almost certainly not in performance. If you like the bit of snob appeal that appears to surround the Moots, as well as their frame finish then you may be willing to spend the extra bucks on it. If not, the Lynskey is probably the better choice. You money and your choice. Either way you’ll wind up with a really nice Ti bike.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Just FYI the last time the Lynskey frames were this cheap I snapped one up, and thought hard about buying a second one after riding the first one for a year. The problem was that the prices had gone up by that point and I had to wait... 6 years before the prices were that cheap again!

The total build for my bike came in very cheap, definitely well under $3K total, with a mix of Campy Record/SR. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## berserk87 (Jul 24, 2014)

Scar and DHerz gave nice responses. I don't have a lot more to add. I have a Helix and I like it OK. Can't go wrong with a Moots, either. The will both get the job done in terms of hauling one's carcass around the countryside. 

"Better" is defined how in your opinion? Better power transfer? Longevity? Comfort? Asthetics? Fit? Choice might vary based on what is more important for you.


----------

